
Ask HN: How best to reach local restaurants? - Oggle
I&#x27;m trying to talk to local restaurants about my startup to get their feedback. Rather than just walking in randomly, would it be better to try calling them first and trying to talk to the manager by phone first to then schedule time to come in?
======
jagan123
Depends on which country you are targeting. In India, it's just that you step
in and ask for the manager. Pitch and get their card/number to followup. You
also make sure to leave your card and may be a brochure.

